# olympics



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

Chinese girl swimming in finals today is expected to smash the world record by 10 seconds. Che Ting Twat said she is very optimistic !


----------



## cr4igj tt (May 9, 2012)

An Irishman applying for a job as a blacksmith was asked if he had
>> any experience shoeing horses.
>> He said no, but he had once told a couple of donkeys to fuck off


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

